# Anyone else like virtual Christmas concerts.



## starfish212 (Nov 23, 2021)

I’ve watched a live stream Christmas carol concert last year from the Barbican and ive just booked one this Christmas to watch virtually too, it’s for a charity, I don’t know if the British Diabetic Association put on an event.  You can go in person of course, but I won’t be this time.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 24, 2021)

The BDA hasn't been called that for several decades, now called Diabetes UK exactly as this forum has at the top of every single page!  And I don't think they ever have arranged any concerts themselves and fundraise in different ways.  They represent all faiths and none indiscriminatingly so listening to carols (ie Christian) wouldn't be suitable in that way, in any case.


----------

